# What do you think? Working dog? Show dog?



## trish07

Some told me its more working, other more show....don't know what to think!

Here is his father: Goethe von Hohen-Haus, berger allemand de reproduction, Quebec, Canada

Here is his grandmother (can't find picture-pedigree of her daughter, mother of my dog, because she sold her to somebody else and don,t know why her informations donot appears anymore....): Pedigree Berger Allemand - VA Bonien vom Haus Milesevac

And here is the only picture I have of Phenix in the GDS Position loool
95lbs @ 1½ year.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Show


----------



## Catu

Show

remember that having working titles doesn't make a dog working lines


----------



## DinoBlue

Show


----------



## APBTLove

Show, but if he checks out physically, nothing to stop you from working him if you want to... Can you get a picture of him standing, as close to a stack as you can get, on flat ground? Like road/carpet/tile, his pasterns look a little funny, but I can't tell because of the grass.. By the way, he is in great condition...


----------



## trish07

APBTLove said:


> Show, but if he checks out physically, nothing to stop you from working him if you want to... Can you get a picture of him standing, as close to a stack as you can get, on flat ground? Like road/carpet/tile, his pasterns look a little funny, but I can't tell because of the grass.. By the way, he is in great condition...


 I'll try tonight!

How could you see the difference between show/working dogs only looking at them? I've always thought show dogs were the one with the ass so close to the ground that you couldn't put an hand between each!!!


----------



## Lin

The type of show line you're referring to is the american show lines with the angulation in the rear. There is also the german show lines; with the problem of tendency for roach backs.


----------



## JKlatsky

trish07 said:


> How could you see the difference between show/working dogs only looking at them? I've always thought show dogs were the one with the ass so close to the ground that you couldn't put an hand between each!!!


Remember you have German Showlines as well as North American showlines. The more extreme North American Showlines are the ones that are often criticized as "hock-walkers" with the very low back end. Extreme German Showlines are more often termed "banana backed". 

Your dog is from German Showlines. The VA before the dog's name is a high German conformation title which is an indicator. Also typical is black and red saddle coloration.


----------



## trish07

Ohhhhh thank you guys!!!


----------



## trudy

I don't know why all Am show lines are thought of as being very sloped back, hock walkers. Only the extremes are like that, and a lot of people who love their dogs don't like it.My guy is Am/Can show lines and if you take a look in the critique section I just posted 2 pics of him at 23months. I am a crappy photographer and stacker but he is very nice and most people think he is pretty good. also he does herd, track and do agility, of course all are in beginner stages of varying degrees but he can work. Obedience will also be titled in and then he will also be shown in conformation. Truly a dog who can do it all, if I can keep up


----------



## Chris Wild

I think the perception that Am lines as a rule are hock walkers is probably due to the fact that the ones most people see are often the extremes. The ones being shown on TV at Westminster and Eukanuba, etc... And, just seeing 1 severe hock walker can make a strong enough impression to skew perspective in that direction, whereas the person may not even notice the 10 who aren't hock walkers because they don't seem so weird as to even grab attention.

To the OP, yes show lines. As others have stated, there are 2 distinct types, American and German, with 2 very different sets of physical characteristics. The overall look of the dogs you posted pedigrees on is classic German show lines. But beyond that, it can be confirmed by looking at the pedigrees. German show line dogs from German show line kennels, so even without the photos pedigree alone says German show line.


----------



## trish07

trudy said:


> I don't know why all Am show lines are thought of as being very sloped back, hock walkers. Only the extremes are like that, and a lot of people who love their dogs don't like it.My guy is Am/Can show lines and if you take a look in the critique section I just posted 2 pics of him at 23months. I am a crappy photographer and stacker but he is very nice and most people think he is pretty good. also he does herd, track and do agility, of course all are in beginner stages of varying degrees but he can work. Obedience will also be titled in and then he will also be shown in conformation. Truly a dog who can do it all, if I can keep up





Chris Wild said:


> I think the perception that Am lines as a rule are hock walkers is probably due to the fact that the ones most people see are often the extremes. The ones being shown on TV at Westminster and Eukanuba, etc... And, just seeing 1 severe hock walker can make a strong enough impression to skew perspective in that direction, whereas the person may not even notice the 10 who aren't hock walkers because they don't seem so weird as to even grab attention.
> 
> To the OP, yes show lines. As others have stated, there are 2 distinct types, American and German, with 2 very different sets of physical characteristics. The overall look of the dogs you posted pedigrees on is classic German show lines. But beyond that, it can be confirmed by looking at the pedigrees. German show line dogs from German show line kennels, so even without the photos pedigree alone says German show line.


Thanx guys!!!! Very good explanations! Appreciated


----------



## istie

show line.

Trudy all we see of the Am show lines are like this:








Or worse
past to present

Scroll to the bottom


----------



## trish07

Yeah, I saw a video called "Half dog Half frog" on Youtube, scary video...





 
I'll try to put new pictures tonight!


----------



## Andaka

http://www.julia-foster.com/brennabestchic.jpg

http://www.julia-foster.com/gsdtorch.jpg



















Here are some other show dogs that are not as extreme.


----------



## Nicnivin

Ouch those dogs in that video look horrible in the rear, all wobbly and what not.


----------



## JKlatsky

Those dogs in the video are from Great Britain, but more the German Showline type than the American.

And I don't know anything about American Showlines, but I like the looks of that last dog you posted Daphne.


----------



## Andaka

Thanks for the compliment. That is Tag, my top show dog and now my service dog. He is also a great dog to live with.


----------



## trish07

Your two dogs are amazing!


----------



## trish07

I fell at Staking lol....try again tonight


----------



## cliffson1

Bloat/Torison can be heriditary as a source.


----------



## trish07

selzer said:


> bloat with torsion? I think that can have a hereditary component. Maybe I am wrong though. GSDs are susceptible, because of their size, the deep chest, etc. But some GSDs seem to be able to carry on right after meals without ever having a problem, and others seem to have a tendency toward this problem.


I asked the vet and he told us no....

Anyways, none of its progenitures has this problem as far as I know untill today's date....


----------



## wolfstraum

Sorry - The AKC ring is still rewarding the extreme rears on GSD - was at a show on Saturday and ran into an older couple I have assisted with a rescue - the wife kept saying the dogs looked wrong - they were "funny" looking....the stack had the foot to hock ON THE GROUND - long long stifles, long necks and - oh yes - the gait was extreme - but out of the ring, the dogs looked like they were going to fall down when they walked. WHY DO PEOPLE THINK THIS GOOD:?????????????? Specatators don't like it - only other show people! No - not every dog was that extreme - but there were sure those kinds at the fronts of the few classes I saw....

I heard today a GSD went BOS on Sunday.....which makes me sad if it was an extreme dog.

Lee Hough


----------



## trish07

I have read that *in some case*, torsion *could be* genetic, but it is *not proven*.


----------



## wolfstraum

torsion is more common in deeper chested dogs - so a dog who passes on that conformation trait can pass along the tendency to torsion as it is easier for the stomach to twist where there is more room......

Lee


----------



## Ocean

can someone post a pic of a deep chested dog?
I have read about the deep chest-torsion relationship for a long time but to be honest, I don't exactly know how to tell if a dog is deep chested or not.


----------

